# Hintergrund nur zur hälfte laden...



## tomovic (26. Jul 2014)

hallo,
was muss ich ändern dass ich den...
this.setBackgroundResource(R.drawable.hintergrund);
nur auf der rechten Seite sehe, und die linke Seite ist black.

oder

canvas.drawBitmap(.... Ich habe das Pic als transparent.


----------



## Dagobert (28. Jul 2014)

???


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Jul 2014)

Moin,


Dagobert hat gesagt.:


> ???


dem kann ich mich nur vollinhaltlich anschließen :autsch:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## dzim (28. Jul 2014)

Wow, definitiv eine der Besten schlecht geschriebenen Fragen ever


----------



## tomovic (28. Jul 2014)

also, man teilt das Tablet in 2 Teile. Rechter Teil Linker Teil. Es Soll Nur der rechte Teil mit einem Bild geladen werden, der rest ist Schwarz.

Ja, ich habe mich nicht richtige ausgedrückt.:autsch:


----------



## dzim (29. Jul 2014)

Also noch mal zum mitmeisseln (denn ich finde deine Beschreibung weiterhin sehr vage): 
Variante 1) Du willst ein Billd quasi im Vollbild anzeigen, aber dann davon nur einen Teil - sagen wir pauschal mal 50% - anzeigen lassen.
Variante 2) Du willst deinen Bildschirm in zwei Teile aufteilen (so 'ne Art von Split-Screen) und davon soll ein Teil ein Hintergrundbild haben, der andere aber nicht.

Also ich hoffe, eine der beiden Varianten ist es...


----------



## Dagobert (29. Jul 2014)

Ich würde aus seinem Kauderwelsch mal Variante 2 lese.

Du machst nen Layoutout... welches den Bildschirm so teilt wie du es möchtest.
Dann packst du darein zwei weitere Layouts... welche den gewünschten Hintergrund von dir bekommen...

lg.


----------

